# Driving License Legal Translation



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

Can somebody please tell me where to go to get a driving license translated into Arabic. It has to be a legal translation.
Somewhere in Dubai please.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cannygood said:


> Can somebody please tell me where to go to get a driving license translated into Arabic. It has to be a legal translation.
> Somewhere in Dubai please.
> 
> Thanks


Translated from what language?


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Translated from what language?


English. But it has to be a legal translation, not just an Arabic translation.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cannygood said:


> English. But it has to be a legal translation, not just an Arabic translation.


For what reason? There is no need for an English licence to be translated for a driving licence conversion.


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> For what reason? There is no need for an English licence to be translated for a driving licence conversion.


Yes there is. Its for Ras Al Kaimah.

Do you know anywhere or not?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cannygood said:


> Yes there is. Its for Ras Al Kaimah.
> 
> Do you know anywhere or not?



a) This is the Dubai forum and you should have posted in the general UAE one. All answers here will relate to Dubai.

b) Rude people don't get helpful responses.


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

a) Read the question again tool. I wanted somewhere in Dubai.
b) Try answering the question, rather than acting the smart arse.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cannygood said:


> a) Read the question again tool. I wanted somewhere in Dubai.
> b) Try answering the question, rather than acting the smart arse.




Try learning some manners if you want to post on this forum. Being rude to people, especially moderators, is unacceptable, against forum rules and will result in a fast exit.

Suggest you apologise if you want to continus posting.


----------



## cannygood (Sep 22, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Try learning some manners if you want to post on this forum. Being rude to people, especially moderators, is unacceptable, against forum rules and will result in a fast exit.
> 
> Suggest you apologise if you want to continus posting.


Especially moderators? Do you think you are special or something.

I wont apologise to you, so if you are going to stop me posting may i take this opportunity to tell you to **** OFF and get a life you loser.:clap2:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you've quite conclusively proved that your the biggest tool in the shed old boy, have a nice life.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cannygood said:


> Especially moderators? Do you think you are special or something.
> 
> I wont apologise to you, so if you are going to stop me posting may i take this opportunity to tell you to **** OFF and get a life you loser.:clap2:



This nasty, spiteful and pathetic little boy has been banned.

Moderators give a great deal of their time to run this forum and help people and no one likes such rude ungrateful people as this poster.

I rather hope all his hair falls out...


----------

